# NGD (New Gear Day)!



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got a Zoom HD8CD Hard Disk Recorder today! I've read a lot of great reviews on the Zoom gear and decided to spring for one. First off, I can't believe how well-made this thing is. It has a metal case and is built like a tank! I think it weighs about 10 lbs. And it's big, too. So, my first impressions, visually, are ....kksjur. Anyone else have one of these? Tips? Tricks? Quirks?


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey big daddy

I don't have a Zoom. I have a Boss Br1600. I really like the stand alone all in one units. It works for me.

Congratulations on the new toy.

Neil


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, Neil. I played around with it last night and it's pretty easy to use. It didn't take long to figure out how to lay down a track. Programming the drum machine is going to be a little steeper learning curve I think. :smile:


----------

